# Dream Season begins



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Put on your seat belts and get ready for an action packed multi species thread that will develop over the next several weeks. I've decided to condense everything into one thread instead of writing multiple stories. Due to the remoteness of the locations I will not be able to update this thread while I'm in the field so have patience. 

First up will be a trip to the province of Nunavut to hunt central Canadian barren ground caribou and the prehistoric Muskox. I'm going to be traveling over 3k miles across the North American continent to get there. 

As always I will do my utmost best to answer any questions you guys have but bare with me.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome I love these threads.

Enjoy your travels, stay safe and good luck!


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Love you threads. Be Safe and Shoot Straight

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSolo (Jan 3, 2017)

Should include how much each of your trips costs for those of us hoping to do something similar.


----------



## JEEF (May 13, 2017)

Heard really cool stories about muskox, have fun!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tagged -- along for the ride!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in... Should be fun!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pcnyruttn (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome, safe travels and best of luck.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

HamSolo said:


> Should include how much each of your trips costs for those of us hoping to do something similar.


 Yeah, that'll quelch all hope!


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Good luck, Ernie. The stories are always awesome. This'll be my dream season as well, though not on the level of yours. But it's always cool to see the adventures near and far hunters make on this forum.


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

Good luck and I hope the trips go well for you!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Good luck on this adventure, be safe.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Good luck...by the way, what do you do for a living to allow you to afford all these fancy hunts?


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

An hour delay in big D but we're on our way to Canada then there's another layover in Calgary. Weather in the far north can change in a heartbeat but if it holds we should be in for great bowhunting weather. Just give me a calm breeze that doesn't swirl and let my arrow fly true is what I hope for. Don't we all huh? 

Phones off


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck Max. Always enjoy your adventures. Are you going for the North American Super Slam (Or whatever it's called)? If so what all do you have left to get there?


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck Maxemus! Safe travels and good shooting!


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Good luck Max 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the adventure! Good luck!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Good luck...really look forward to following along!!


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome I'll be following along

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck Ernie and hope to see you with cuts, bruises, and a big smile in your hero pictures.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Have a safe hunt and good luck!


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Be safe and good luck!!!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoot strait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

spencer12 said:


> Good luck Max. Always enjoy your adventures. Are you going for the North American Super Slam (Or whatever it's called)? If so what all do you have left to get there?


After this trip I hope to be past the midway point


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Bags made it fine till Calgary. Was just told I have an 8 hour layover due to a delayed flight. Going to be past 1 am till I reach Yellowknife.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Go get 'em, Ernie!
Good luck to you!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Ernie my friend, I wish you safe travels and great adventures. Of course I will be following along and wish you godspeed as you venture into the wilds. Looking forward to your hunt installments. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Good luck Max take lots of pics for us!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Godspeed


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Appreciate all the kind words guys. I've been waiting at the airport in Calgary for over 6 hours now and the flight keeps getting pushed back. They now say departure is 11:20 pm. At this point I just want to land there already. Pick up is at 10 am by the outfitter then a charter flight followed by a 45 min boat ride to camp. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Good luck my friend! I am confident you will make the most of each second of your adventure!


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

So cool, I'll be following along


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Very happy for you, my friend. Savor every moment and come back to us alive. Lol


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Finally made it to Yellowknife at 2 am. Man what a long day.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm in for the story


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

Best of luck to you my friend! May the odds be in your favor. Be safe


----------



## Hoythunter1230 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good luck Ernie, be safe and looking forward to reading all of it.


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

safe travels


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

It looks like there's a high probability that I won't be flying out to camp today. Turns out there's a smoke advisory from fires that stretch from the south of Yellowknife towards the north. This is just part of coming to these remote places. You fight weather, fires, airlines...you name it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Have fun man. Good luck


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck, be safe !!


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Good luck Maxemus!! It will all feel worth it when you send that first arrow!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> It looks like there's a high probability that I won't be flying out to camp today. Turns out there's a smoke advisory from fires that stretch from the south of Yellowknife towards the north. This is just part of coming to these remote places. You fight weather, fires, airlines...you name it.


Traveling sucks , was stuck in Whitehorse for 4 days 10 day hunt turned into a 6 .


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good things come to those who wait! At least that's what we bowhunters tell ourselves, right? Go get em Maxemus!


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

In for every detail!
Hope things start working for the better, Best of Success to you!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Enjoy the adventure, may your arrows fly true & your dream not become a nightmare. Be SAFE.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Going to try to fly out tomorrow if the weather allows. The pilots timed out today already but even if they hadn't the smoke is still thick. You feel it in your lungs when you're outside.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck to you Ernie... looking forward to tagging along with you! Understand the pain of traveling up North.... once got stuck flying a mission in Iqaluit. The folks there were outstanding! Hang tough you'll be there soon enough.


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

In for the season- good luck & safe hunting this year Ernie!! Hang in there right now & stay positive!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome, good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

thought I'd share this stunning polar bear mount that's displayed at the Yellowknife airport. Definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Look forward to the adventure Ernie! Looks like everything is on schedule, no good adventure starts without adversity

Good luck man!


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Good luck Maxemus and stick a big one.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck Ernie, thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Read all the kind thoughts and appreciate the support fellas. I hear rumors that there might be signal in camp. If that's the case I will update daily.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Good luck. This is going to be an awesome thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3ntalbliss (Feb 2, 2016)

Maxemus said:


> Read all the kind thoughts and appreciate the support fellas. I hear rumors that there might be signal in camp. If that's the case I will update daily.


I really hope someday you publish your hunts in some sort of memoir. I enjoy your writing style and insight. Thanks for sharing. In for the ride.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Finally made it. The flight was on an old DC3 and landed in an airstrip owned by a gold mine called Lupin. A bumpy boat ride of over an hour finally brought us to our camp for the next 4 days. This isn't going to be a cake walk like they made it out originally. Guides haven't been able to scout due to the smoke from the fires and from the boat ride in we could barely see a few hundred yards in front of us. It's quite windy now and tomorrow calls for strong winds. Seems like it's stacked up against us so far. Haven't even been able to set up my bow yet. Everyone hit the sack a while ago but I felt like writing my AT family and let them know how things were going. I'm not sure my guide has any experience but he seems affable enough. He's an Inuit from a local community. Here's hoping we can make the best of this and find the way of drawing blood.


























If you want to google earth where I'm at see if you can lake contwoyto lake on cash point.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> If you want to google earth where I'm at see if you can lake contwoyto lake on cash point.



Found it. Google Earth goes right to it.
Dang... that's a long way up there!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Good morning everyone. It's 7 am here. Need to get my bow set up. The wind is ripping pretty hard so not sure if they will be taking the boats out or we're going to do a walkabout. Check in later


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

Maxemus said:


> Put on your seat belts and get ready for an action packed multi species thread that will develop over the next several weeks. I've decided to condense everything into one thread instead of writing multiple stories. Due to the remoteness of the locations I will not be able to update this thread while I'm in the field so have patience.
> 
> First up will be a trip to the province of Nunavut to hunt central Canadian barren ground caribou and the prehistoric Muskox. I'm going to be traveling over 3k miles across the North American continent to get there.
> 
> As always I will do my utmost best to answer any questions you guys have but bare with me.


I'm In and lookin forward to it.....good huntin


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck today you always seem to make the best of it.


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

In for the adventure!!


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for again sharing your stories. I really look forward to them. Good luck!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

good luck to you ernie, hope it all works out. Excited to follow this live thread again this year. Always nice to follow something mid year, before other seasons open.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Opposite corner from So FLA! 

Rookie question, that's inside the circle yes?

Love the updates. Most of us wish we were hunting and you're out there doing it. Got a lot of vicarious voyeurs, myself included.


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

Have fun and be safe brother.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the updates! Seeing that old DC3 made my day.... on my bucket list to get that type rating.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck Ernie. We are living vicariously through you.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

In for the amazing ride. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

They didn't have a boat for me today so we went on a walkabout instead. The terrain isn't too bad but it consists mainly of soft sand the type you sink into a few inches on each step. Here's a pic for reference 








We walked a ridge that paralleled the lake while every so often we'd stop and glass. Saw a wolverine, gray wolf, grizzly, and some caribou. We did see a couple of caribou across the lake on the opposite side but couldn't determine what they were. Two hunters in camp also saw them and put a successful stalk on them with a rifle. Monster double shoveled caribou it turned out to be.








Got back to camp at around 6 pm having done a total of 9 miles of hiking today.







I should have brought my Lowas but instead I brought my Irish Setter whitetail boots. Shot the bow this morning and it's fine but holy cow this wind is something. On a positive note there's no black flies but if this wind doesn't die down a bit I don't see myself being able to use the Heads Up decoy. I could barely keep my bow leveled at twenty yards. 
I had a misspelled word when I tried to tell you guys what to look for on google earth so I'm going to correct it now. Here are my coordinates.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Love it that you have reception at camp, the live updates are pretty much the highlight of my day lol. Are you strictly hunting the ground barren on this hunt and the muskox is next, or are pursuing both species from this camp? Hopefully that wind lays down and you can get things cooking. Good luck!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome first day and the prequel to the adventure to come.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Love it that you have reception at camp, the live updates are pretty much the highlight of my day lol. Are you strictly hunting the ground barren on this hunt and the muskox is next, or are pursuing both species from this camp? Hopefully that wind lays down and you can get things cooking. Good luck!


Trying for both


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice rack on that rifle killed caribou, Ernie.......but they seem kind of skinny. :wink: Best wishes for some up-close action tomorrow. Lovin' it that you have reception and are keeping us updated. Looked like you were hunting on the moon.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Alaska at heart said:


> Nice rack on that rifle killed caribou, Ernie.......but they seem kind of skinny. :wink: Best wishes for some up-close action tomorrow. Lovin' it that you have reception and are keeping us updated. Looked like you were hunting on the moon.


Tom, it's truly named appropriately. This landscape really is barren ground. Perhaps the pictures don't do it justice. It has double shovels, great time length, and great mass.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Missed this thread at the start but Glad I found it now that it's getting into the meat and taters. Literally. Lol

Best of luck to you, Ernie!

I'm doing caribou in 3 weeks so it's cool to see some 'bou hunting this early.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it safe to drink the water? How is the food? Im not sure what northern canadian cuisine might consist of...


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool thread. Good luck with your pursuit.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

zmax hunter said:


> Is it safe to drink the water? How is the food? Im not sure what northern canadian cuisine might consist of...


Water is fine Brian but you're spot on with the cuisine. It could be better.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Calm day today and they managed to get an engine for the skiff. So it looks like we're going to have a chance today. Bugs should be a nuisance today but it's just something you gotta put up with. Check in with you all later tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

good luck!

Joe


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> you're spot on with the cuisine. It could be better.


No offense, but it could be seal blubber, dried musk ox or dried fish.:darkbeer:

People, for the most part have no idea the high cost of getting food up in the far reaches of the north. Not trying to hijack your thread Ernie.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Maxemus!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Good luck brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Saw a previous hunt from you before. Great read and pics. Good luck


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just got in from a very long day. Hell of a story to share with you all. Full details have to wait but it's a doozy. Blood was spilled in the arena today.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Whoa! Can't wait!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Huge congrats! Sickest Game animal in North America! What a boss on that bull!


----------



## d3ntalbliss (Feb 2, 2016)

Boom!!!! You're the man!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, Awesome! Hopefully the cuisine just got better! That is so cool my friend, Congrats!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Ernie. Can't wait for the full story.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job man!


----------



## arrow179 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats! In for the rest of the story!


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Outstanding, one down congrats.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

That's sweet and will make a fine addition to your house whether in full body for or in shoulder mount and maybe a floor rug.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Glad I logged on to AT today! Thanks for sharing, getting excited for autumn! Elk then moose then fall walleye run then whitetails!


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

There was a guy on AT
Was in as good a shape as could be
He'd hunt barren land 
Or up high in a tree stand

Maxemus also known as Ernie

He wore a musk ox backpack 
As he searched the ground for tracks
Followed his passion high n low
But didn't much care for crossbows

Sorry not much of a poet but feel free to add a verse


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

As always, way to go.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Good morning guys. Didn't sleep well at all. Legs just wouldn't stop beating. If you've followed my other stories you know I have bad knees. This pack out certainly doesn't help a bit but it's done now. 

Saskguy ; 
It came out full body and that's what we're doing. Should be awesome when it's done.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats to you Ernie cant wait to see photos and read the story!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Seriously awesome job Maxemus that's a lot of work

Maximus, ld like to know how many miles total you hiked when your done, thanks


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats maxemus! Keep on knocking them down man.


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on that monster Ernie! 

I pulled up those coordinates and my first thought was "I can't believe he's getting a signal up there!" Pretty impressive.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Ernie thats awesome ...safe travels buddy ..excited to see more pictures and read more ..looking good with
that OX pack on ...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a freakin pack load! Congrats, Ernie. 

To quote Paul Harvey.."Now, for the rest of the story".


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

As someone once said, "Some people make rain, and the rest get rained on."

Got get 'em, Rainmaker!


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats once again. Your on a roll. Keep it going.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Awesome! Love these threads you do each year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not surprised; not one bit. 

This guy knows just plain how to get it done.
Congratulations Ernie, on a marvelous trophy!


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Another one down, congrats! Full cape has to weigh a ton. Waiting for the details.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Saskguy ;
> It came out full body and that's what we're doing. Should be awesome when it's done.


Congrats E! That's going to be an awesome mount!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbs_up Way to go!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats Ernie! Can't wait to hear the full story!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

legit!

look forward to the details, well done sir!


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats Ernie!! That's amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> Finally made it. The flight was on an old DC3 and landed in an airstrip owned by a gold mine called Lupin. A bumpy boat ride of over an hour finally brought us to our camp for the next 4 days. This isn't going to be a cake walk like they made it out originally. Guides haven't been able to scout due to the smoke from the fires and from the boat ride in we could barely see a few hundred yards in front of us. It's quite windy now and tomorrow calls for strong winds. Seems like it's stacked up against us so far. Haven't even been able to set up my bow yet. Everyone hit the sack a while ago but I felt like writing my AT family and let them know how things were going. I'm not sure my guide has any experience but he seems affable enough. He's an Inuit from a local community. Here's hoping we can make the best of this and find the way of drawing blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I know that guy sitting behind you on the plane. He kills lots of stuff!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey I know that guy sitting behind you on the plane. He kills lots of stuff!


Something tells me all those guys do.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Gruder said:


> There was a guy on AT
> Was in as good a shape as could be
> He'd hunt barren land
> Or up high in a tree stand
> ...


Had a laugh. Thanks. That last line needed a couple of exclamation points.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Water was a bit rough today. We saw a couple of small caribou across the lake and that's about it. 
I read all the comments. I'm honored and very appreciative you fellas cared enough to congratulate me. Thanks a million to all of you.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Gruder said:


> Seriously awesome job Maxemus that's a lot of work
> 
> Maximus, ld like to know how many miles total you hiked when your done, thanks


I'd say so far it would be about 17. Did a few today but the phone lumped it in with the bumps on the boat so can't count today's totals. This pic was from yesterday and I'd say I had one full load of meat on one trip and the full cape and head on the other.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's a pic of the wifi setup they have through satellite


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

They have mosquitoes that far north? LOL


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

do you bring that wifi with you everywhere, or is that just at that camp? One of my favorite things about adventure hunts is NOT being in contact for a period of time. Almost like a cleanse...


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

jbsoonerfan said:


> They have mosquitoes that far north? LOL


Yes but the worse are the black flies.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ngurb said:


> do you bring that wifi with you everywhere, or is that just at that camp? One of my favorite things about adventure hunts is NOT being in contact for a period of time. Almost like a cleanse...


That's the camps wifi not mine. There's no way on earth I'd travel with anything other than my sat phone to call home with.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

I find myself checking this thread for an update as soon as I get up every morning...lol
Love it so far


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Wind is ripping today and looks like it will be like this tomorrow. There seem reluctant to use the boats in this weather so today there's going to be some hiking to do out of camp. If weather continues they won't be able to pick us up either so re-scheduling is going to be fun.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I wish you guys could hear this wind blowing. Yesterday my new fiend Tom from Pennsylvania managed to get in on the same band of Muskox I took mine out of and killed a nice one too. Pictures forthcoming.


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

That's crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Ernie, if your stuck at camp or have down time, would like to get maybe your top 3 favorite hunting memories so far in your life. Curious if it was walking onto the first farm you ever bought or maybe the first deer killed on such, or have your favorite memories come from the great hunts you've gone on.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

kevinfoerster said:


> Ernie, if your stuck at camp or have down time, would like to get maybe your top 3 favorite hunting memories so far in your life. Curious if it was walking onto the first farm you ever bought or maybe the first deer killed on such, or have your favorite memories come from the great hunts you've gone on.



Kevin,
I've been so very fortunate to have had so many wonderful moments so far that answering your question is extremely difficult. I can say chasing free ranging Cape buffalo and stalking within 25 yards of one and killing it with one arrow is amongst my favorite memories. The same holds true for my bison in BC. Both my Roosevelt and Rocky Mountain elk were incredible moments as well. Taking that giant Coues this January was also incredible.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

You are living the dream brother!! Enjoy it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

(I wrote for a full 30 minutes this am only to find out the wifi was off and when it came back Tapatalk erased everything I had written so here's my second try at this today)

The wind is still howling up here in Nunavut. They said we could go hiking from camp but it was too rough for the boats to go out. My Inuit guide and I set off for the same ridge we walked on the first day. Once we got to the top of the ridge the wind was ripping even more than it was at camp. All I kept thinking about is how I didn't want to find myself having to risk injuring a caribou under these conditions. We walked about two miles and stopped to glass both sides of this ridge. It had rained on and off so far. Not really heavily at all, just enough to make you aware and miserable. About the time you'd seen enough and thought about continuing the hike my guide spots a grizzly up on the ridge right where we needed to go through. We watched it come in and out of the fog for a bit but it never left. Maybe it was looking for squirrels or eating the blueberries which are blooming in these parts but we decided we didn't want to walk over there to find out how hungry the bear really was so we turned back. Here's a pic where you can see the ridge pretty well. The grizzly is too far away to see but it's right behind my left shoulder in the distance.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Are those the Kenai pants? If so how are they holding up on the rocks?


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Maxemus said:


>


Thanks again for taking us along for the ride with you. Is that natural landscaping or are those ridges old tailing piles from mining?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Thanks again for taking us along for the ride with you. Is that natural landscaping or are those ridges old tailing piles from mining?


All the terrain is natural. The Lupin mine is an hour away by boat and that's the only man made area I've seen. This is a vast desolate area. There is one outpost about 15 minutes from the mine owned by an Inuit and his wife. They live there year round off the grid. They offered us help with the gas leak we were having and chatted with us for a while. I think they were grateful to talk to someone lol.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Are those the Kenai pants? If so how are they holding up on the rocks?


Adam
I'm not very sure about the name but I'm wearing the lower grade rain gear that Kuiu sells. I believe it's called Chugach or something like that. Have had it for a couple of seasons. It does a decent job in the early season.


----------



## Oneshot77 (Aug 19, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Muskox meat wasn't too bad but the Inuits say it's too rutty. 








Here's the crew.


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great story tks so much for taking the time to write and share all your experiences!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Love the updates. Hope the wind calms down for you.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## Blinginpse1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ol Boy done got scope eye it looks Ernie


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Loving it! Congrats and safe hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Blinginpse1 said:


> Ol Boy done got scope eye it looks Ernie


Sure did Derek. Super nice conservative Canadian from Calgary. He's the one that killed that big caribou bull with his rifle.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Sure did Derek. Super nice conservative Canadian from Calgary. He's the one that killed that big caribou bull with his rifle.


You havent actually told the story of your muskox kill yet have you Ernie?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats man, can t wait to see that Mount


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> You havent actually told the story of your muskox kill yet have you Ernie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You're right Kevin I'm debating in my head how I'm going to explain it because it's just not a static moment. There was a buildup. I would so prefer to have you all in a big campfire then say it. So that my humility can be seen by all. I promise if I get to Yellowknife I will do it then. It's one of my all time favorite spot and stalk moments.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> You're right Kevin I'm debating in my head how I'm going to explain it because it's just not a static moment. There was a buildup. I would so prefer to have you all in a big campfire then say it. So that my humility can be seen by all. I promise if I get to Yellowknife I will do it then. It's one of my all time favorite spot and stalk moments.


You pay to fly me up brother and I can be at a campfire with you to hear it first hand!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pcnyruttn (Dec 10, 2014)

One of the best treads on AT..so good....you're livin the dream for most of us. Thank you!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Congrats on your success thus far Ernie and good luck on the pursuits to come. I always enjoy your adventures and look forward to hearing more. Muskox has recently made my bucketlist but thinking about doing it in Greenland. Did you consider Greenland or no? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Predator said:


> Congrats on your success thus far Ernie and good luck on the pursuits to come. I always enjoy your adventures and look forward to hearing more. Muskox has recently made my bucketlist but thinking about doing it in Greenland. Did you consider Greenland or no?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Not really but I may have to go to Greenland if they close down Nunavut in the future. I've been hearing that Boone and Crockett and pope and young may be reclassifying those caribou as central barren ground.


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations brother.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Wifi doesn't reach the tent too well so I'm going to break this up in chunks so the writing doesn't disappear like the other day. 

Going into this hunt I wasn't as confident in my shooting than I have been in the past. Ever since I hunted with my friends Brian and Kelly for spring gobblers in Kansas I had to have two surgeries. One on my left elbow and the other on my right hand. I think it wasn't until late June that I could even pull back my bow and even then it was with a considerable amount of discomfort. That's what happens when you start getting old I suppose. 

The elbow was the bigger problem because I just couldn't get it to full draw without it feeling like it would blow up. I thought about lowering the poundage but my stubbornness didn't let me. One day Adam (4IdArcher) texted me and asked how I was progressing and gave me the needed encouragement to get off my ass and pull the damn bow. I remember going outside and I said to myself either this elbow is going to work now or I'm in trouble. Well it did and finally the path forward was clear.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

You all remember I mentioned the injector on the boat engine was acting up and there was a fuel leak that was causing a certain level of apprehension on my part. This lake is vast and when the wind picks up if your boat isn't working properly there's no telling what could happen. An old timer at the mine had mentioned that he had seen a herd of Muskox west of Lupin. For us to get there it would take over an hour with optimal conditions on a sound boat but this wasn't the case. Regardless we pursued this course and finally reached a hill that overlooks a vast barren landscape broken now and then with boulders, lakes, and bluffs. We got lucky and spotted 4 Muskox in the far horizon. There's no telling how far they were but if I had to guess I'd say they were at least 7 miles away. It was obvious we couldn't get there from where we were so I suggested we go back to the boat and get off as close to the Muskox as the lake would get us. Once we started hiking up the hill we couldn't see the Muskox but we must have gone about 2 miles more or less until the landscape allowed us to make eye contact. We could only spot 2 of them but realized that they were out in the open and difficult to approach. Just then we spot a single bull about 800 yards to our right and devised a plan that would take us around in a j hook path towards where this bull was. We'd have the wind in our favor and plenty of time to do it. I backed away first followed by the guide when he motioned to me to stop in my tracks. There was a bull standing 85 yards away that we hadn't seen and luckily he was looking in the other direction.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dang.... hanging on for the next installment... Love it! Although I'd rather be at that campfire you mentioned Ernie


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Glad I texted but there was no encouragement needed. I am pretty confident with how far you have come in life that your inner drive is insanely strong.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Maxemus said:


> Not really but I may have to go to Greenland if they close down Nunavut in the future. I've been hearing that Boone and Crockett and pope and young may be reclassifying those caribou as central barren ground.


Yeah, I've read a magazine article and seen a show where they did combo hunts in Greenland for Muskox and 'Bou. The magazine article they said they were Reindeer. The TV show (Crush - Lee L.) they called them caribou (of course they are essentially the same thing) and referenced them either being accepted as, or soon to be, central barren ground. Looks like an awesome adventure and one I would love to do at some point.

Ernie - you are a mess with the elbow and hand issues. Glad you get back after it.

First part of the muskox story sounds great! Looking forward to more of the story.


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking forward to the rest of your muskox story. What was the surgey for on your hand and elbow?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BGM51 said:


> Looking forward to the rest of your muskox story. What was the surgey for on your hand and elbow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Elbow was a bursectomy but the problem was they had to file the elbow bone down to remove the calcium deposits. The hand is a genetic disease called Dupuytren's contracture. It usually hits men over 50 that have Viking blood. You might laugh but it's true.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

So once the bulls were spotted I looked over the one closest to me and decided he was a good enough representative and more importantly old. Took off my boots, and came up directly behind the bull. I mentioned in another thread that I planned on shooting the Muskox with a grizzlystik Massai broad head. Up to 40 yards I knew it be just a few inches lower than my Ulmer's. As I made my way towards the bull I kept rising in elevation and began seeing more and more Muskox just over the top of the hill.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

If I risked getting closer the herd might see me so I got to my knees, pulled back and went through my shot routine and executed a perfect quartering away shot. I can't tell you for certain it hit him in the heart but by the position of the exit wound I feel pretty confident that's exactly where I hit him. At the shot the bull stood up and turned broadside to me. I grabbed a second arrow and double lunged him. At the second shot the bull ran away to 50 and I shot him a third time only this time it was through the shoulder. After a few seconds it staggered and finally succumbed. The way these Muskox behave when threatened is a thing of beauty. The herd came together to confront the threat. For eons they've been behaving the same way and surviving for ages.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I normally don't get too excited after a shot but this time I did. I let out a full roar of excitement and pent up energy from all the doubt that lingers even in a confident mind. Another step forward, another animal stalked on the ground on their terms with my bow. The doubts erased and the mind cleansed. All was perfect in that moment. 

(I had given my phone to the guide and he managed to record the whole scene which I will share with you all someday soon).


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been busy the past few days and just caught up with the action. My mind's eye was right with you brother and I am so pleased that the surguries did not hold you back or hinder your success. You are a man of action and the following on this thread simply proves that observation. I would be honored to share that campfire some day and hear the retellings. Best wishes on a 'bou. How much longer do you have there?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Alaska at heart said:


> I've been busy the past few days and just caught up with the action. My mind's eye was right with you brother and I am so pleased that the surguries did not hold you back or hinder your success. You are a man of action and the following on this thread simply proves that observation. I would be honored to share that campfire some day and hear the retellings. Best wishes on a 'bou. How much longer do you have there?


Thanks Tom. I was supposed to leave today but the waves were just too rough. Looks like tomorrow at 9 am we're headed back to Lupin mine and then to Yellowknife. About an hour ago on a ridge about ten miles from camp we saw a pretty sizable herd with many bulls but it's just a day too late and a bit too far to go after. There will hopefully be another opportunity up ahead.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats! And good luck on the rest of your hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

The frost makes the blades stick.

3 shots, Olecranon bursitis, Dupuytrens contracture, bad knees, and Vikings from Cuba. This story has it all.

God Bless Ernie!


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol! Awesome post Captain ^^^^


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmbenzen (Apr 3, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Best of luck on the rest of your trip. Can't wait for more pics. Safe travels. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love these threads! Congrats Ernie- as always great storytelling! Good luck on the rest of the trip!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats, Ern. Nicely done. Excellent story. Even better storytelling. Another b*OX* checked. (see what I did there?)


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

IndianaPSE said:


> Congrats, Ern. Nicely done. Excellent story. Even better storytelling. Another b*OX* checked. (see what I did there?)
> 
> View attachment 6222461


Very funny Kelly. Thank you my friend


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Great stuff as usual. Best of luck moving forward on your journey. 

If I can ask how old are you? Seeing you do this is great encouragement for a guy like me to stay in shape so I can continue to do stuff like this as I get older. My old man has not done this and he is so limited physically on what he can do now, it saddens me but motivates me to not to do this to my boys. I want to chase elk with them when I am in my 60's. 

Are you going to do an equipment list again?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> Great stuff as usual. Best of luck moving forward on your journey.
> 
> If I can ask how old are you? Seeing you do this is great encouragement for a guy like me to stay in shape so I can continue to do stuff like this as I get older. My old man has not done this and he is so limited physically on what he can do now, it saddens me but motivates me to not to do this to my boys. I want to chase elk with them when I am in my 60's.
> 
> Are you going to do an equipment list again?


I'm 52 Maxx98. Yes I plan to do an equipment list. Just now got to the hotel in Yellowknife and get back home tomorrow after midnight so some time this week for the equipment list. Thanks


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

How about running down the list of animals you have followed by a best guess order for the remainder, I am just curious that's all.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> I'm 52 Maxx98. Yes I plan to do an equipment list. Just now got to the hotel in Yellowknife and get back home tomorrow after midnight so some time this week for the equipment list. Thanks


Why such a short hunt Ernie or are you switching locations for the caribou?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I'm 52 Maxx98. Yes I plan to do an equipment list. Just now got to the hotel in Yellowknife and get back home tomorrow after midnight so some time this week for the equipment list. Thanks


I use to think 50 was old and over the hill! Now that I'm in my mid 40's fifty isn't sounding so bad anymore. 
Congrats on the adventures and keep up the good work!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> Why such a short hunt Ernie or are you switching locations for the caribou?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Kevin
Headed home for a few days then headed to Quebec for a different species of caribou.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

catscratch said:


> I use to think 50 was old and over the hill! Now that I'm in my mid 40's fifty isn't sounding so bad anymore.
> Congrats on the adventures and keep up the good work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I had good knees and in the best shape of my life at 48 but the wheels have certainly started wanting to fall off lol.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> I'm 52.


Just a pup.....:lol:

Good stuff, Maxie......hope your whole season goes well!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Kevin
> Headed home for a few days then headed to Quebec for a different species of caribou.


Where you going, Ernie? I'm headed to Quebec on the 6th to chase bou too with Jack Hume.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pbuck said:


> Where you going, Ernie? I'm headed to Quebec on the 6th to chase bou too with Jack Hume.


I will be back home by then Pbuck. Best of luck to you. Missed you by a week it seems. I'm hunting with jack Hume as well


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

zap said:


> Just a pup.....:lol:
> 
> Good stuff, Maxie......hope your whole season goes well!


Why thank you Marty. Same to you bud


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Keep after it man.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I will be back home by then Pbuck. Best of luck to you. Missed you by a week it seems. I'm hunting with jack Hume as well


Well dang! That was close to crossing paths. 

Best of luck to you too up there! I'll be anxiously awaiting a success story and report. Leave us a couple bulls tied up if you can.


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> I will be back home by then Pbuck. Best of luck to you. Missed you by a week it seems. I'm hunting with jack Hume as well


Congratulations on the muskox. I hunted caribou in northern Quebec back in 2001 with a man named Sammy Cantafio. We landed in Kuujjuaq and flew about 40 miles southwest to a placed called Sammy Lake. I went bowhunting but ended up using a rifle to take my two caribou because we missed the big migration. The big caribou herd was about 50 miles north of us they said. We only had a few stragglers come through. I seen a wolf while I was hunting and borrowed a shotgun to take some ptarmigan which were very abundant. The terrain was lakes, rolling hills, large rocks, no trees, and soft, spongy lichen. Take extra socks because there are rivers to cross by foot. We went the first week of September and got home a couple days before the 9/11 terror attacks. Good luck, I hope you get in the middle of a big migration.


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I'm healing from a surgery and your adventures sure help. Good luck on the rest and safe travels.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

cadguy2 said:


> Congratulations on the muskox. I hunted caribou in northern Quebec back in 2001 with a man named Sammy Cantafio. We landed in Kuujjuaq and flew about 40 miles southwest to a placed called Sammy Lake. I went bowhunting but ended up using a rifle to take my two caribou because we missed the big migration. The big caribou herd was about 50 miles north of us they said. We only had a few stragglers come through. I seen a wolf while I was hunting and borrowed a shotgun to take some ptarmigan which were very abundant. The terrain was lakes, rolling hills, large rocks, no trees, and soft, spongy lichen. Take extra socks because there are rivers to cross by foot. We went the first week of September and got home a couple days before the 9/11 terror attacks. Good luck, I hope you get in the middle of a big migration.


Thank you Cadguy. This will be my third Q/L hunt and I've yet to hit the freaking migration. Don't know if this trip will be any different since I had to choose the dates that would fit between the Muskox and moose hunt so who knows. I'm going into this one with mixed thoughts. On the one hand I always try to get a mature animal but with the imminent closure of caribou hunting in this province it's really weighing on me that I have to get any decent bull I can.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

cottonstalk said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'm healing from a surgery and your adventures sure help. Good luck on the rest and safe travels.


Hope you heal well sir.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

max, seriously, who gave you a day off? back to the hunting and picture taking, and reporting.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

ngurb said:


> max, seriously, who gave you a day off? back to the hunting and picture taking, and reporting.


 Give him a break; he's 52 years old and probably needs a nap before his next grueling "Death March"-type hunt...


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> Thank you Cadguy. This will be my third Q/L hunt and I've yet to hit the freaking migration. Don't know if this trip will be any different since I had to choose the dates that would fit between the Muskox and moose hunt so who knows. I'm going into this one with mixed thoughts. On the one hand I always try to get a mature animal but with the imminent closure of caribou hunting in this province it's really weighing on me that I have to get any decent bull I can.


I am looking forward to your posts from this hunt. Hopefully you have a signal there. It will bring back good memories for me. I was cut off from society for a week while I was there but that's not a bad thing either. We would sit on hills and glass a lot then run as fast as we could, sometimes a half mile, to try to cut off a small herd for a shot. On the second to last day we switched to rifles and cut off a herd of about a dozen and three of us laid on top of a hill and opened fire until 6 bulls were laying dead. I took one at about 400 yards. Awesome hunt.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ngurb said:


> max, seriously, who gave you a day off? back to the hunting and picture taking, and reporting.


I've been trying to upload this damn video to YouTube since I can't using Tapatalk anymore.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> Give him a break; he's 52 years old and probably needs a nap before his next grueling "Death March"-type hunt...


No please. I need easy hunts in my future.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Maxemus said:


> I've been trying to upload this damn video to YouTube since I can't using Tapatalk anymore.


ok, ill keep waiting, and it will be worth it. good luck on the caribou. that's all i've ever heard is its a feast or famine hunt. hope you get the feast!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> No please. I need easy hunts in my future.


 You and me both, Brother. 

Easy just ain't as much FUN, though!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Best wishes Max


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

I was in great shape at 48 and when I turned around I became 72 in a heart beat. Enjoy yourself Ernie, time flies.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Beendare said:


> Best wishes Max


Thanks.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Hawkeye30 said:


> I was in great shape at 48 and when I turned around I became 72 in a heart beat. Enjoy yourself Ernie, time flies.


You ain't kidding. Sometimes, not always but sometimes I can't recognize the guy I see in the mirror lol.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Let's talk gear









I am obsessed about bow protection while on the hunt so when I'm the boat I always have my bow in a soft sided and padded case. I've had this one for years and still gets the job done








Another item that I've used for years only this time it broke. Looking for suggestions from you guys about what pin housing cover works for you all. 







Allen string cover works great and is big enough to handle a long ATA bow. I also have a Cabelas black neoprene one that doesn't fit this bow. 







boots were Irish Setters. A bit too bulky but provides warmth. Makes your feet a little sweaty but it's normal. 








Never got a chance to use these knee pads but I have used them for practice and they work well 

To be continued after dinner


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Got Rutmasters after they changed the formula on Lacrosse Alphaburley's. Loving the Setters. Tough to get on but fit like a glove. Easy to take off.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

My Spot Hogg fast Eddie single pin sight. I absolutely love it. Getting a little rust on the pointer screw but overall a solid sight that takes a beating. 








I have a Love/hate relationship with B Stinger. The glue that holds the bar to the riser coupler is absolute crap. I recommend everyone that has one to actually remove it and replace it with crazy glue. Since my surgeries I've been unable to use my back bar due to weakening in the elbow so I'm using just the front one for now. Didn't use the Heads Up decoy on this hunt but will be playing with it this week in order to place it in front of the stabilizer as opposed to closer to the riser. 







both GrizzlyStick Massai heads that I shot at the Muskox have some scuff marks on the blades leading edge. They are still razor sharp but I will be filing them down to smooth the edge.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a pretty deadly setup, the Muskox must of thought it worked. Seriously though, get some oil on the Spot Hogg!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Looks like a pretty deadly setup, the Muskox must of thought it worked. Seriously though, get some oil on the Spot Hogg!


Yep. I'm not known for TLC but you're right Adam.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

What was the total arrow weight and poundage you used?


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck on the caribou! Hope you are totally in the main migration!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Captain Cully said:


> What was the total arrow weight and poundage you used?


533 grains with the Massai's with 13.5% FOC at 65 lbs. 456 with the Ulmer's. 







. Also, I shoot Firenock lighted nocks.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> 533 grains with the Massai's with 13.5% FOC at 65 lbs. 456 with the Ulmer's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernie, How you liking the Gold Tip ??? Just stared shooting the 400 Pierce this year and love them .


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pope125 said:


> Ernie, How you liking the Gold Tip ??? Just stared shooting the 400 Pierce this year and love them .


Bob
I've been shooting GoldTips for years. Solid arrow. Had to go from 400 to 340 spine with weighted inserts for this year but I'm happy with their performance.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

You must have been smart and stocked up on the Ulmers before they quit making them!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ernie what bow are you shooting this season on your hunts?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

bowhuntermitch said:


> You must have been smart and stocked up on the Ulmers before they quit making them!


Not smart enough unfortunately. I might run out of them in 5 years.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> Ernie what bow are you shooting this season on your hunts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


My Prime Rival. I absolutely love this bow


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am shooting the Prime Centergy this year..first bow ive shot in 4 years that made me want a new one. They are great shooters.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> I am shooting the Prime Centergy this year..first bow ive shot in 4 years that made me want a new one. The are great shooters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Haven't shot the Centergy yet but looking forward to doing so.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Haven't shot the Centergy yet but looking forward to doing so.


Dont..you will probably end up walking out with one.

I shot both the Hybrid and Regular Centergy and preferred the draw cycle on the Centergy just a little better. 
Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Ernie, it Looks like you'll need your whole bag of clothing tricks. Lol!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pbuck said:


> Ernie, it Looks like you'll need your whole bag of clothing tricks. Lol!


Damn. That's not good.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Safe travels be safe and good luck.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm still too far out to finalize my pack. We get to camp on the 9th so i have a while yet.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Maxemus, I just bought one of those allen bow slings, the brand name almost kept me from getting it, but i'm glad I did, seems like a functional piece of equipment.

just finished catching up on the thread, look forward to you near future adventure!

I just took a break from finalizing getting ready for the morning....chasing roosies tomorrow!!!! I love this time of year!

I will keep checking up on you, good luck sir, and darn fine shooting!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pbuck said:


> I'm still too far out to finalize my pack. We get to camp on the 9th so i have a while yet.


Big shout out to Pbuck for making me aware of the temperature drop. I would have not checked it so thanks again for the Heads Up. Boy I would have been a little miserable.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> Maxemus, I just bought one of those allen bow slings, the brand name almost kept me from getting it, but i'm glad I did, seems like a functional piece of equipment.
> 
> just finished catching up on the thread, look forward to you near future adventure!
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it Roosie. Best of luck this season to you as well.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

The garage is a mess so pardon the distracting stuff. I changed the mounting point for the Heads Up decoy and shot it tonight. Feels solid and I think it won't loosen on me in this position. Hope for low winds when I use it because it does sail. 








Not knowing it was going to be colder I ended up buying early season alpha Burlys with the side zipper. Thinking now I may need to take the heavier boots.


----------



## Blinginpse1 (Mar 4, 2017)

P and Ernie if you guys need anything holler if it got it I'll mail It for u to use


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Blinginpse1 said:


> P and Ernie if you guys need anything holler if it got it I'll mail It for u to use


Thanks Derek


----------



## Blinginpse1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Maxemus said:


> Thanks Derek


Anytime dude


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Big shout out to Pbuck for making me aware of the temperature drop. I would have not checked it so thanks again for the Heads Up. Boy I would have been a little miserable.


Hey, no problem, brother. Here's the weather site for that area. 

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/14-day-weather-trend/quebec/caniapiscau


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Maxemus was thinking of you & had not see any threads but tonite I came across one. Cong's on the Musk Ox. Good luck on your up coming hunts & stay safe. Looks like I will have to use your hunts
as I am going to miss my Elk hunt as my hunting buddy took a fall & cracked his collar bone & dislocated his shoulder.
Will be following your hunts.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

kballer1 said:


> Hey Maxemus was thinking of you & had not see any threads but tonite I came across one. Cong's on the Musk Ox. Good luck on your up coming hunts & stay safe. Looks like I will have to use your hunts
> as I am going to miss my Elk hunt as my hunting buddy took a fall & cracked his collar bone & dislocated his shoulder.
> Will be following your hunts.


Thanks kballer. Tell your friend to heal up soon. Winter is coming!!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here we go again boys. I leave this morning connecting through the big apple and hope to be landing in Montreal by 1 pm. Staying there overnight then flying out tomorrow for base camp up in Caniapiscau. Hitting the Leaf River herd by Tuesday weather permitting. There likely won't be service in camp so updates won't be quite so forthcoming as they were on the last hunt. Maybe I will call Zmax from the sat phone and have him give you guys the run down.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Good Luck, Ernie. Looking forward to hearing the story and seeing pics of you and a big ol woodland bull together. 

Just leave a couple for Jimmy and I!!!!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ernie, I see you use the Kuiu bino harness , got one last X-mas got it all set up and mine is tight with a tee shirt on . You have any issues with yours with a heavy coat ?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm not going to stress about this. Seems every trip has a major hurdle to overcome. Stuck in the tarmac at MIA. Looks like someone put too much fuel in this plane. Been waiting for a fuel truck to remove 6k pounds before we can leave. This means I will miss my connection and won't be getting to Montreal on time for the Jack Hume meeting at 5 pm. Not to mention I don't know when my bags will get there either.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pope125 said:


> Ernie, I see you use the Kuiu bino harness , got one last X-mas got it all set up and mine is tight with a tee shirt on . You have any issues with yours with a heavy coat ?


Mine isn't tight Bob. I'd play with the straps if I were you.


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck and shoot straght. Hopefully being delayed now will get all the bad luck out of the way early on this trip. Clean sailing rest of the way. Can't wait for story and pics.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Good luck Ernie!! Your stories are great and I love to follow and read.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

TSA goon cost me getting on my connection. Now I'm on standby by for one leaving 5 hours from now and rebooked for another leaving 8 hours from now. This effing blows


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pope125 said:


> Ernie, I see you use the Kuiu bino harness , got one last X-mas got it all set up and mine is tight with a tee shirt on . You have any issues with yours with a heavy coat ?


Bob
Something's wrong if they're that tight. Go to YouTube and look up the videos Kuiu has on how to set them up. Took me about 30 minutes to set them up and they're far from tight on me and I'm a big guy(unfortunately). 
Ernie


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Not sure how missed this thread but just read it all. Congrats on the Muskox and best of luck getting to Caribou camp and starting your hunt. Keep it coming, Ernie!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Brian811 said:


> Not sure how missed this thread but just read it all. Congrats on the Muskox and best of luck getting to Caribou camp and starting your hunt. Keep it coming, Ernie!!!


Thanks Brian. 

Got the last seat on the 4oclock flight. Hope my luggage gets there too.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey tough Ernie! You'll forget all about this crap once you're hunting!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Alright boys. Just got to Montreal, checked in with the outfitter and even better news that everybody across all of Jack Humes camps are tagged out. Happy for the happy hunters we will see tomorrow. Seems that the vast majority of hunters are bowhunters going in tomorrow so it will be fun. Expediter said to expect a lot of walking. I don't care how far I need to walk as long as I'm successful at the end. Man I'm pumped!!!!! I feel that familiar excitement you get the night before any opener. How blessed I feel to be a hunter, a meat eater. 

So how this works tomorrow is that we get picked up at 4 am. Driven to an airport and fly 2:30 to a base camp. From there it's another 2:30 to the hunting camp. 

Talk to you guys in a weeks time more or less. Hopefully will have a glorious tale to share with my AT brethren.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

A last Good luck then!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Best of Luck!


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Did all of your gear arrive? Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Best of success Ernie, glad you finally got a flight and all your gear made the correct trip too!
Between you, pbuck, then jimmy and company in 11 days, ..5 tags,..sure hope all of you fill tags!

Hope to see some positive results from the Heads Up deke..


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Best of success Ernie, glad you finally got a flight and all your gear made the correct trip too!
> Between you, pbuck, then jimmy and company in 11 days, ..5 tags,..sure hope all of you fill tags!
> 
> Hope to see some positive results from the Heads Up deke..


Glad it all worked out finally, Ernie! Good luck! 

Thanks, Brian. All this isn't helping my anxiety though! I'm pumped but happy we're driving to Montreal instead of flying.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck! Shoot a text when you have service and tag out!


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Good luck! Spill some more blood in the arena!


----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck & go get em!


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Great story as always, looking forward to following.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Ernie: Congratulations on the Ox. That is an accomplishment few will ever have. Good luck on your future hunt. Looking forward to reading the stories.:wink:


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh man oh man! Victory for my favorite gladiator?


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Early call based on teaser but, congrats Ernie!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I've heard there may be a happy hunter or two in Quebec.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

PBuck I feel like you know the details but I'll happily wait for E's post haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

I had a feeling this trip would go well. Can't wait to hear the details..


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

BGagner said:


> PBuck I feel like you know the details but I'll happily wait for E's post haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I wouldn't give out any info even if I did know. I guess maybe I should apologize since I really don't know anything other than a lot of guys have killed bulls up there and Ernie MAY be one of them. That's it. Although I may be a little more anxious to find out since I'll be hunting with the same outfitter starting next Saturday, I'm waiting to hear more just as everyone else


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Hi everyone. Left my charging cable back at camp and just got to airport in Montreal. Will wait to get to NY for the story because data in Canada is very expensive. Let me just say this was the most spectacular two day hunt in my life. Lots to tell.


----------



## JEEF (May 13, 2017)

Maxemus said:


> Hi everyone. Left my charging cable back at camp and just got to airport in Montreal. Will wait to get to NY for the story because data in Canada is very expensive. Let me just say this was the most spectacular two day hunt in my life. Lots to tell.


Can't wait! This is the first hunting post I've followed and it feels like I'm right there with you haha.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maxemus said:


> Hi everyone. Left my charging cable back at camp and just got to airport in Montreal. Will wait to get to NY for the story because data in Canada is very expensive. Let me just say this was the most spectacular two day hunt in my life. Lots to tell.


Congrats Ernie!!! Cant wait to hear about the hunt.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats Ernie. Looking forward to pics and story. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats, in for the story!


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Hi everyone. Left my charging cable back at camp and just got to airport in Montreal. Will wait to get to NY for the story because data in Canada is very expensive. Let me just say this was the most spectacular two day hunt in my life. Lots to tell.


Now that's a Dan Brown type cliff hanger right there. Try to put the book down because its 3 a.m. and the kid is crying but you only have 100 more pages to go to the end...oh well crying makes them tougher. Right?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats Ernie!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

congrats!!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Congrats Ernie!


can we leave early??


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

trial153 said:


> can we leave early??


After reading this...im READY!!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ummmm, I hate this waiting, Max. I could be working you know. But instead I stay here and refresh. WTH?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Alright. Here's the deal guys. I'm going to post pics but in need time to get pics from the other camera and frame this in a way that makes sense. The story behind this is epic. You're going to want to read it.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

I know nothing about caribou, but WOW, those shovels look unreal! Congrats


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow!! Nice one!! You always seem to put yourself in a position to get the big one! Nice job!


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats. Great looking animal. Looking forward to the story.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats! Beautiful animal. Looking forward to story time.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great photos & glad to see you made another successful start. Congratulations & you are a blessed man. Safe travels home


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/bc_scoring_caribou.asp?area=bgRecords&type=Caribou

Congrats on a Booner Bou!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats on one heck of a caribou brother...

Still waiting to see photos of your muskox other than the one you posted.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats on a great bull. He stands out from the others in the group photo. He is big.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats, Ern!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, Ern, when you get some down time (ha!) can you post your slam list? 

Checked and remaining?


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

indianapse said:


> hey, ern, when you get some down time (ha!) can you post your slam list?
> 
> Checked and remaining?


please!!


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> https://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/bc_scoring_caribou.asp?area=bgRecords&type=Caribou
> 
> Congrats on a Booner Bou!


Did I miss something that suggested this was a booner?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

obeRON said:


> Did I miss something that suggested this was a booner?


Ron
It's not been scored so all we have is opinion. Most people that saw it and are knowledgeable on the subject suggested that it was. Even if it does it will be in name only because that velvet isn't coming off. Same thing happened with my blacktail.


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't suggest it wasn't or doubt it. I just asked. It's obviously a great specimen and was wondering if I missed a
Post. I saw no post of score or measurements.....Easy homes


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Right on Ernie! Good for you man. Looks like a hell of a bull. Not like I know much about them, but comparing him to the others in the pic looks like a monster. Really pretty grayish cape too. Is that the usual coloration for that subspecies? Happy for you bud.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats, Ernie!! You guys killed some impressive bulls! Looks like a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good job Ernie.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

There never was a doubt that you would score big. Congrats


----------



## d3ntalbliss (Feb 2, 2016)

obeRON said:


> I didn't suggest it wasn't or doubt it. I just asked. It's obviously a great specimen and was wondering if I missed a
> Post. I saw no post of score or measurements.....Easy homes


In what way do he not go easy? To be it appeared as simple direct response to your question. I also wouldn't want the velvet off. It's beautiful.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats Ernie can't wait to hear the story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Congratulations Maxemus, that is a very impressive bull. A couple of questions, did all of the guys in the photo use archery equipment? Also, as far as location, how many miles from the town of Kuujjuac were you hunting? The terrain there looks very similar to the area I hunted which was about 40 miles southwest of Kuujjuac.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

cadguy2 said:


> Congratulations Maxemus, that is a very impressive bull. A couple of questions, did all of the guys in the photo use archery equipment? Also, as far as location, how many miles from the town of Kuujjuac were you hunting? The terrain there looks very similar to the area I hunted which was about 40 miles southwest of Kuujjuac.


Thanks cadguy. I hunted out of Caniapiscau not Kuujjuac. Camp was called Sir James and was about 70 miles from the town.


----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

What a beast! Congratulations!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go!!! Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations on two great hunts Ernie!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I've been thinking of what to write on this page for two days now and I'm still drawing blanks. Not a normal thing for someone with a propensity to speak too much. Part of me is still in disbelief and the other part has an equal measure of sadness. The disbelief part is easy. You'd be feeling the same thing if you had found the proverbial needle in the haystack. The odds were more stacked against me on this hunt than on any I had ever undertaken before. A recent article in Bowhunter magazine describes the dire situation of the caribou of northern Quebec. The overall health of the herd is being impacted in a very significant way. Population levels have fallen below the critical point and the percentage of trophy bulls in relation to the overall size has fallen to 4%. I had heard far too often that one of the hardest things to do in this sport of ours is to kill a pope and young Q/L caribou bull. Here's part of the article from a recent Bowhunter magazine that discusses the situation. 







. 

My expectations weren't high and I was content in my head to walk away with just an average bull if that's what it took to continue my pursuit of the 29. It's a difficult thing to do when you're in the moment. My head isn't wired like that and there was this constant tug of war between the trophy hunter and the pragmatic hunter that played out during this hunt. 

To be continued....


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! What a beast! Congrats!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Ernie, we're bout to slide off the edge of our seats here.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

After we arrived at camp and got our gear all settled the two rifle hunters in camp were taken by boat across the lake while the bow hunters were told where to hike to. We were given radios for communicating back to camp in case we brought down a bull or for an emergency. From this point forward I would be basically on my own. They did suggest that most hunters stick close to camp and have success but part of me thought it was a convenient reason more related to ease of retrieval than anything else. 
I took one shot in camp to make sure my bow was on and headed north. I've done this so many times before that it's almost second nature to me. Climb hills, find a rock to lean back against, glass the area, and repeat. The terrain is less difficult than New Foundland was. Here you still get those thick bushes you need to get through but it's not nearly as bad once you get to high stepping. 

Started seeing a few small bulls, calves and cows but nothing worth stalking. Finally about 3 miles out from camp I spotted a decent bull all alone bedded on top of a hill. He had elevation on me so I snuck into about 200 yards and watched him for a while. 








I thought long and hard about this bull. He wasn't really going very far so I could probably work my way over to him and maybe get close for a shot. Ultimately I thought he wasn't big enough for a first day bull but it was awesome to just sit there and watch him. When I peeled off I quietly hoped it wasn't going to be a mistake. The hike back to camp showed off a few more cows and calves with the occasional small bull. It was good to know there were caribou in the area. 









After dinner the guys sat around to chit chat but I was absolutely toast. Slept almost 12 hours straight. During the night the wind started howling. In the morning the bowhunters kinda looked at each other and optimism wasn't very high with the weather to be honest. It called for rain and wind. And so it was.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

look forward to the rest, but well freaking done!!! I am very happy for you, and the thread title is certainly in line with the content! pure awesome!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Love it but these teaser posts....ARGHHHH!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Great stuff! Congrats to you and your family for building such a great way of life and pursuing your dreams. Keep at it!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Sorry for the delay. Trust me it's not by design. I'm not computer savvy so the only way for me to do this is on my phone and I spent the am and afternoon zeroing in my massais for the moose. Will try to do this tomorrow at some point.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Waiting:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Jake M. Had taken a very nice bull with his rifle on the first afternoon and the other bowhunters saw a really big bull but they couldn't get an arrow into it. Here's a pic of Jakes bull








While we were sitting during breakfast we saw 4 nice bulls walking east along the ridge above camp. Although neither was a monster just seeing that happening was enough to put a chill through your spine. I made a mental note that if I had the chance I would wake up earlier and head up to a high point and sit. (Jimmy and Paul should consider this). Everybody was dropped off closer to camp so I was the last one to leave that morning. 
As we made our way along the western edge of the lake, Wally suggested I should stay at the end and if he couldn't pick me up I could always find my way back through a land bridge. Luckily I had marked some way points the first day and my gps had fresh batteries so that was fine with me. As we got closer to the end I spot a group of bulls just off the waters edge and there were two really awesome shooters in the bunch. We made it to the beach and I dove off but by the time I got to a spot the bulls had pegged me. In no time they were gone and beyond reach. There's no way to out distance these animals. Their strides, gait, and endurance is beyond human limits. So Wally bid me farewell and said to reach him by radio in case I wanted to get picked up. I started to hike to the nearest ridge where I could begin the classic climb/glass/move technique I have employed so many times before. 

If you've never walked on tundra before you will find it a bit taxiing. Depending on how wet it is your feet just sinks. If you're in the thicker bushy areas between ridges you almost have to walk with a high step to keep your boots from getting caught in the horizontal branches. 

I always baby my bow like crazy. It's always on my shoulders, with a sight cover and a string protector. If I get caught with my all these safeguards in place and lose an opportunity I accept it but I'm never going to put my pin(s) or my string in jeopardy. 

By the time Wally had dropped me off it had started to rain sideways. The wind was a constant 15-18 mph with the occasional gust in the 20's. In an hour I had seen two good groups of caribou feeding several ridges away. Unfortunately they were somewhere like 5 miles in and heading westward. I needed to find bedded bulls or ones walking towards me if I had any chance of a stalk. I kept walking and a while later I spot two bulls about 800 yards away feeding. The tug of war between the pragmatist and the trophy hunter began in earnest.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

This pic is from 800 yards with my zoom.







. I knew I had to get closer to determine if he was a shooter or not so I set off on a crouch when exposed and worked the ditches as best I could. The wind was in my favor so I went slower the closer I got.







. The bull stayed bedded and when I got in under 100 yards I decided he was ok but not a second day bull. So for kicks I left the bow and backpack behind and went the rest of the way with my camera. They were bedded on a high point so I came in underneath and walked up on them at about 35.







. Symbolically I felt like I had punched my tag.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ernie...you certainly have a knack for telling the story! Hanging on every word!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

As usually cliff hanger again. Good job Ernie.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Once I got back to the pack I kept walking up on ridge after ridge. Spotted some cows heading diagonally to my left so I started angling to intercept just in case. The wind wasn't ideal but it was still slightly in my favor. As I made my way towards the intercept point I noticed more animals and one bull in particular looked very promising. I needed to make up more distance to be sure so I crouched another 80 yards or so and stopped. They were headed right to me. This bull was bigger than the first two I stalked but his tops saved his life. His left side was shorter than his right so I brought out the camera again and let him pass.


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome story Ernie- you're on a roll. It's gonna be hard going to sleep hanging on the edge of this story!

Congrats- can't wait to hear the rest...


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow Ernie your stories are just amazing!! Always look forward to hearing more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Man...!!! 
Ernie, you have got some willpower!
This last bull would've been very tempting... even with weak left tops!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

After the caribou wandered through I thought it best if I could find a spot where I could sit and watch the land bridge that marked the end of the lake. It seemed to be a well used natural funnel that caribou utilized so I found a scraggly old conifer, cleaned its bottom so I could lean up against it and convince myself I wasn't still getting wet. The clock may have turned more than I had anticipated, I can't remember if I dozed off or if it had been my imagination but the rest was welcomed. The misty afternoon got cloudier and windier. You do this enough you're going to have to learn to embrace discomfort. That's all it is. The achey knees, the sore back, the fact that you're wet. None of that can matter more than the reason you're there. 

I hadn't seen an animal now for close to two hours and nothing was coming behind me or from across the other side of the lake. I decided I needed to move east across the bridge and explore the hill top where I had spotted the caribou from the first afternoon. So off I went through one boggy bottom, up a ridge then through another bog. Walking through these thick areas is dicey as you can't always see where you land but with care I soon found myself atop the high spine of the southern edge of the lake. Stayed there for a while and saw nothing but water, and wind. There weren't any caribou in the area. Perhaps they had all moved through or bedded where I couldn't see them. The optimist adopts the best ase scenario and keeps going. Checked the gps to make sure which direction we needed to be heading towards and started back across to the east side of the lake and hoped to walk back to camp by dinner time. This proved to be the best decision I could make. Had I opted for calling to be picked up by the boat I would have certainly missed out on one of the grandest memories of my Bowhunting career. So it was maybe a mile or two later when I looked ahead of me and saw dark antler points off in the distance.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Ernie you have to finish this before we leave Montreal on Saturday. Lol. I'm having a hard enough time sleeping this week as it is. Been up since 3:30 this morning going over stuff in my head. [emoji99]


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pbuck said:


> Ernie you have to finish this before we leave Montreal on Saturday. Lol. I'm having a hard enough time sleeping this week as it is. Been up since 3:30 this morning going over stuff in my head. [emoji99]


Paul 
I'm trying buddy. Unfortunately I've got a monster hurricane making it's way across the Atlantic headed right for us. I don't even know if I will be able to go on my moose hunt next Monday. Tried staying up late last night to try and get as much as I could done but haven't finished it. Hopefully today.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck with the hurricane. Hoping it misses you! Caribou story is great so far!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Good luck it looks like it could get nasty for Florida. Resources are all in Texas so lets hope the dam thing winds down.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Paul
> I'm trying buddy. Unfortunately I've got a monster hurricane making it's way across the Atlantic headed right for us. I don't even know if I will be able to go on my moose hunt next Monday. Tried staying up late last night to try and get as much as I could done but haven't finished it. Hopefully today.


I'm just givin you a hard time, brother. You've got more pressing issues right now so take care of yourself and we'll keep praying the hurricane takes a hard right and heads back out to sea.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pbuck said:


> I'm just givin you a hard time, brother. You've got more pressing issues right now so take care of yourself and we'll keep praying the hurricane takes a hard right and heads back out to sea.











Thanks my friend. Now I need sand bags and gas cans. This town is going mad. Gas stations have lines, grocery stores are being emptied, in other words chaos.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great story, Ernie! Stay safe down there.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sure hope that it goes back out & misses you. After what Texas went through the south US sure doesn't need any more
weather problems. Good Luck & be safe!


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Head to your nothern farm Max..


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Ernie, my vote is you, and everyone else, head north and west, away from the hurricane. Still 2 days to do so. Wondering why so many people just sit it out, rather than return after the storm.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

kevinfoerster said:


> Ernie, my vote is you, and everyone else, head north and west, away from the hurricane. Still 2 days to do so. Wondering why so many people just sit it out, rather than return after the storm.


I've often wondered the same, but being a life-long midwesterner, I'm sure I don't have the same mindset as someone on the coast. Anyway, be safe Maxemus.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Thanks my friend. Now I need sand bags and gas cans. This town is going mad. Gas stations have lines, grocery stores are being emptied, in other words chaos.


Boy I'm glad I live in IL.


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

Hawkeye30 said:


> Boy I'm glad I live in IL.


I don't hear people say that very often


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

BowtechJim said:


> I don't hear people say that very often


Only when it comes to those kind of storms.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope you and all the others on here that will be effected by such a large and powerful storm come thru it in the best possible condition.....


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> ...snip images...
> 
> Thanks my friend. Now I need sand bags and gas cans. This town is going mad. Gas stations have lines, grocery stores are being emptied, in other words chaos.


Unless you know something I don't I'd forget about the sandbags. When we got flooded out in 2008 I saw hundreds of thousands of sandbags piled up around town at great cost in time, labor and back injuries. 
I doubt a single one of them really did an ounce of good in the end.
YMMV...


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> Unless you know something I don't I'd forget about the sandbags. When we got flooded out in 2008 I saw hundreds of thousands of sandbags piled up around town at great cost in time, labor and back injuries.
> I doubt a single one of them really did an ounce of good in the end.
> YMMV...


Already deployed. Hope I don't need them . Times like these I wish I would have built a smaller house. Can't imagine this much effort when I'm 70.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

zap said:


> Hope you and all the others on here that will be effected by such a large and powerful storm come thru it in the best possible condition.....


Thanks Marty. Awfully nice of you to say bud.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Phase 3 of dream season is looking quite iffy at this point. I'm supposed to be flying out on Monday next but I'm skeptical if I will be able to go. If the model that brings the eye wall a mile from my house actually happens this town is going to be devastated. It might even take days to get to a road and weeks to get electricity. Fingers crossed but it's not looking very good right now.


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers coming your way and to all who may be affected by this storm. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BGM51 said:


> Prayers coming your way and to all who may be affected by this storm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Phase 3 of dream season is looking quite iffy at this point. I'm supposed to be flying out on Monday next but I'm skeptical if I will be able to go. If the model that brings the eye wall a mile from my house actually happens this town is going to be devastated. It might even take days to get to a road and weeks to get electricity. Fingers crossed but it's not looking very good right now.


Are you on east or west coast? Hope everyone stays safe!

-Nick

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I can't begin to imagine what you and others are going through right now as the anticipation grows. You guys stay safe down there. Prayers are being sent by the zillions for everyone's safety.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

nrlombar said:


> Are you on east or west coast? Hope everyone stays safe!
> 
> -Nick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Miami


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Ishi Spirit said:


> I can't begin to imagine what you and others are going through right now as the anticipation grows. You guys stay safe down there. Prayers are being sent by the zillions for everyone's safety.
> View attachment 6238249


Thanks Ishi


----------



## dduff1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hope u and your family stay out of harms way. I work for a utility tree company. I am certain I will be heading that way if models are correct to help with restorations.


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Good luck down there, Ernie. It's a mad house up here as well, and plenty of precautionary preparations in place. Just blessed I don't have the danger of a flood on top of this hill. Stay safe.


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

Stay safe, and prayers are on the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

There is another saying that seems to be a little more fitting right now. "God helps those who help themselves." Millions of prayers were prayed so that Harvey would not hit land. The ones who helped themselves by leaving, survived without a scratch. Please help yourself.:secret:


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Stay safe and prayers sent to you and all others down there!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck Ernie...ive prepped as much as I can too. Current models (European and GSF) have us both taking a direct hit. I got the call today to prepare to be sent South to help safeguard life and prevent looting. I have all my stuff packed and ready to go if we are activated. Planning on sending the wife and kids NW away from this beast. Prayers for my fellow Floridians in the southern part of the state. Be safe brother and dont play tough guy...evacuate when told to do so. Storm Surges are going to be catastrophic.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> Good luck Ernie...ive prepped as much as I can too. Current models (European and GSF) have us both taking a direct hit. I got the call today to prepare to be sent South to help safeguard life and prevent looting. I have all my stuff packed and ready to go if we are activated. Planning on sending the wife and kids NW away from this beast. Prayers for my fellow Floridians in the southern part of the state. Be safe brother and dont play tough guy...evacuate when told to do so. Storm Surges are going to be catastrophic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Same to you Kevin. I'm a couple of blocks away from the border of the evacuation zone. If it weren't for my dogs and my elderly mom I'd be tempted to get out of dodge but need to ride it out. Stay safe out there and on behalf of a grateful citizen thank you for your service.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Watching the chaos on the news. Sis in law is on the Gulf-side. Feel for you guys down there. Sending prayers your way guys. Be safe no matter your course.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If I was you Ernie I would pack the dogs & Mon & head for your farm in ILL. God be safe.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ernie with the new track you need to get out now brother. You are going to take a direct hit with the eyewall passing over you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Good luck Ernie! I'd have a tough time leaving my house and stuff behind, but hopefully you're making the right choice. Prayers sent!


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

I just finished reading your posts from your caribou hunt. You took me back to my week spent at Sammy lake southwest of Kuujjuaq. I experienced the same issues with the sideways rain, walking on the spongy lichen moss, crossing bogs and rivers in the valleys between the rolling hills, sitting on top of the hills glassing, and trying to close the distance to caribous. I can still remember how quiet it was up there, I would hear the occasional float plane flying over but that was it as far as noise. We only had one bull in our group that was close to the size of yours. One guy in our group, Paul, didn't get one all week. When we were packing our gear on the final day to head out one of the guides spotted a lone caribou across the lake, he handed Paul his rifle and told him to jump on the back of his quad. He drove Paul over there within rifle distance and he got his caribou. That got it processed and packed just as the plane was landing on the tundra to take us home. It made for a happy trip home. Thanks for the posts, I enjoyed them very much. Stay safe during the hurricane.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Ernie you and family are I our thoughts and prayers. Have some just in case bags and gear packed in truck. So if you have to blow out its just a matter of getting in garage and hitting the gas. Nothing you haven't heard before just know when to tap and run.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just heard from friends in Florida. 26 hours to go from FT. Myers to Tallahassee. Little gas, rest area are like parking lots.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I heard a radio program the other day regarding the concept of evacuating large cities as these storms start to hit; basically they made a pretty good case that most folks are generally safer staying put and riding it out. 
Lots of folks die trying to flee when flooding washes their cars away, etc.
Traffic jams leave thousands stranded without any supplies etc.

If you're going to evacuate; do it plenty early enough. 

(Just throwing that alternate viewpoint out there for consideration.)


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Hi everyone. Read all the current posts. Thank you all for the prayers and good vibes. These certainly are "interesting" times. I was told to evacuate as I had mentioned earlier but decided to stay home. I'm 1.2 miles from the water and the threat is storm surge. I'm at 8 feet above sea level and they're calling for anywhere between 8-10 feet of water in my area which means flooding is possible. If that's the case the house is in jeopardy and regrettably I'm one of those dumb assess that didn't buy flood insurance. Thought I did but turned out I was wrong. So I sand bagged with the bags I could find and I'm hoping for the best. I have an inflatable up in my second floor and plan to use it in an emergency if the water gets too high. Don't even want to think of the situation but I'm just trying to cover my bases. First responders won't come until after the storm because I'm in an evac area so it's on us. Three neighbors stayed the rest seem to have bugged out. I've got food, gas, chainsaw, and water on both floors. I also caulked the doors a foot above level hoping they don't leak. Emptied the pool by about a foot but the pump won't take out any more water. Will try to update this until I lose signal. Take care and thanks for the kindness


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Best of luck Ernie!! I would be there to help if I could. Keep the raft and riot guns ready. Kick some ass if needed, but keep your ass safe!!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope & pray that the weather people are wrong, but if not stay safe & don't be a hero. You know what they say if you don't cover your ass no one else will.


----------



## Southpaw43 (Jan 13, 2008)

You are in my prayers Ernie. Stay safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I know you're probably already aware but looks like just upgraded back to Cat 5. Keep a close out out bud; continued prayers for y'all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ernie: I certainly pray the best for you:angel:. Just wish you would have gotten everybody out. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck man! Sis in law an bro in law boarded up their windows yesterday and bracing themselves. All we can do is watch. Seems like all the major thoroughfares are clogged up so there's no chance of them getting anywhere fast. Hunker buddy. Send up an "all clear" when you can. We'll be thinking of everyone down there in harms way in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll be praying buddy. Be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got word Sis in law is loading up & bugging out. Stuffs no joke.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Looks like we've been spared the full force of this storm. So far power come and goes and the rain bands come in pretty regularly. Lots of leaves and palm fronds line the yard. It's aiming for the west coast of Florida now.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Stay safe my friend our prayers are with you all.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just received word our friends in Rotunda are stuck....when the course changed paths, a mandatory evacuation was ordered, but they can't get anywhere, even onto the highway. They just moved into their brand new home 11-weeks ago. She's a teacher, he just became a full-time mail carrier...they don't have much at all and looks like they're going to have a lot less soon. 

Hoping them and their quadruplets (age 10) find a way to stay safe.

Joe


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Praying for all in the path. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like it shaved you guys Ernie. The keys are taking it right on the button. I got married at St Mary Star of the Sea on Key west in 2007. My grand parents from Cuba got married there in 1926. Hope she stands strong. Beautiful spot.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Texted a friend below Naples, he said "it's not looking good".


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Looks like we've been spared the full force of this storm. So far power come and goes and the rain bands come in pretty regularly. Lots of leaves and palm fronds line the yard. It's aiming for the west coast of Florida now.


i'm really glad you don't have to deal with the chaos that was headed your way. my thoughts are out to those who do. mother nature has been a brutal ***** this year. hate reading about all of the weather disasters lately. a guy has to feel fortunate when times are good, it sure isn't worth taking for granted.

glad things are looking better for you man!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Wind and rain pounding us now. Power went out at 5 pm.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

stay safe man, hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> i'm really glad you don't have to deal with the chaos that was headed your way. my thoughts are out to those who do. mother nature has been a brutal ***** this year. hate reading about all of the weather disasters lately. a guy has to feel fortunate when times are good, it sure isn't worth taking for granted.
> 
> glad things are looking better for you man!


Thanks bud


----------



## CenterShotX (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds like the trip of a lifetime Good Luck and safe travels.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Happy to hear it will probably miss your area, Ernie.
Is your moose hunt screwed?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

da white shoe said:


> Happy to hear it will probably miss your area, Ernie.
> Is your moose hunt screwed?


Thanks Zane. Quite possibly. Airfare has been refunded due to the hurricane. At this point I need to wait and see if I can get power back or replenish the propane for the generator. I'm assuming the airport will reopen once the hurricane passes. At that point I will need to see what my options are.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Thanks Zane. Quite possibly. Airfare has been refunded due to the hurricane. At this point I need to wait and see if I can get power back or replenish the propane for the generator. I'm assuming the airport will reopen once the hurricane passes. At that point I will need to see what my options are.


Here's hoping, brother....


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

My family is on the West coast, looks like they are going to take the direct hit. Folks went to my brothers where flooding won't be a concern, but that wind... gotta say it's got me worried. I was dumb enough to ride out much lesser storms in my younger days... older and wiser now...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Ernie it looks like the bulllseye missed ya, so I'm assuming you are O.K.. Let us know asap.:angel:


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah Ernie, watching it in the news. Definitely not a get out of jail free card though. Looks like you're really getting rocked regardless but you should be above the storm surge I hope.

My bro in law and sis in law bugged out but looks like their house is going to get it right on the chin in St Pete.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Well Ernie it looks like the bulllseye missed ya, so I'm assuming you are O.K.. Let us know asap.:angel:


Not even close to over. Storm surge to come. 

Family in west palm, the keys and Melbourne area. They're hanging in there. Will be a long day.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just spoke with our friends and I cannot even find words that would come close to reflecting their concern. She said 100s of folks in Boca, Englewood and Rotunda areas stuck....couldn't get out and have no where to go. Local schools and churches are filled beyond capacity. Some families have joined together for more social emotional reasons than anything else. It's rare to find a basement in this area so many are huddled in hallway. They have a big 2.5 car garage that has 10' high block walls. They have three other families with them, 2 camp stoves, about 150 gallons of water and what she classified as "plenty" of food. They really have no where else to go...they aren't expecting cell service to last much longer...they are scared.

Joe


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow! The eye is just north of key West and Miami is just above the "amx" good luck and prayers to all!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Still with us Ernie?


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

No power in palm beach county so id say his power is gone also. Probably has other matters to attend to. Hope all is well.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Saw on the news we're one of the counties has 70% of the power is out . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ernie has been on a generator since 5pm..yesterday! 
Last i talked to him was 1:15p today..he said it was bad!

Incredible
Check out @Breaking911’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/Breaking911/status/906971154853847040?s=09


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Ernie has been on a generator since 5pm..yesterday!
> Last i talked to him was 1:15p today..he said it was bad!
> 
> Incredible
> Check out @Breaking911’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/Breaking911/status/906971154853847040?s=09


keep us posted if you can. hope it's not too bad and life comes back to normal fast. such a bummer, hope everyone is all ok over there, my thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Tried to call him about 45min ago..went straight to voicemail.
Just received great news!


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

So glad to hear!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> Just spoke with our friends and I cannot even find words that would come close to reflecting their concern. She said 100s of folks in Boca, Englewood and Rotunda areas stuck....couldn't get out and have no where to go. Local schools and churches are filled beyond capacity. Some families have joined together for more social emotional reasons than anything else. It's rare to find a basement in this area so many are huddled in hallway. They have a big 2.5 car garage that has 10' high block walls. They have three other families with them, 2 camp stoves, about 150 gallons of water and what she classified as "plenty" of food. They really have no where else to go...they aren't expecting cell service to last much longer...they are scared.
> 
> Joe


Any contact with your friends Joe?
Do you mean Rotonda? Just south of Sarasota? 
My wife and i have stayed at Longboat key and Marco Island on seperate trips..Marco and Naples got hit bad..we are going to plan a return trip vacation in the future to help support the area.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Any contact with your friends Joe?
> Do you mean Rotonda? Just south of Sarasota?
> My wife and i have stayed at Longboat key and Marco Island on seperate trips..Marco and Naples got hit bad..we are going to plan a return trip vacation in the future to help support the area.


Last we heard was around 1030 last night. At that point they were all hanging in there as best they could keeping their fngers crossed that the water didn't come through it was predicted. My wife made a call down this morning and it went right to voicemail so we're not sure if service is available.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good deal. Glad he made it through the storm!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I got a text from Ernie at 9:59pm last night that he was safe, but things were rough there in Miami. Answer to prayers and I was quite concerned for him.

Our daughter, son-in-law and month old baby live just east of Tampa, so they moved inland bout 20-ish mile to his parent's home with block construction. Of course Irma shifted inland and the eye came literally right over them between midnight and 2am last night. Son-in-law went outside briefly and reported it was "frighteningly calm" at that moment with the sound of the wind howling off in the near distance. They lost power and have a lot of debris down, but the parent's home and their home near Tampa are apparently still sound.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ernie is hard at work, lots to do to keep his business intact and operational..

Kevin, snoman04 is in near St Augustine near Jacksonville, internet & cable is out but he has power..they still have several hours to endure irma,..thankfully its down to a tropical storm.

Lots of high water with the flooding.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Booking information, many of those charged with theft, looting, etc... the truly deplorable individuals.
Was watching news showing looters robbing shoes from Foot Locker,..gots to have those latest Nikes.

https://florida.arrests.org/index.php?county=8


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

They should shoot them looters would may be make some of them think before they do it. Get so tired of them lazy people that take advantage of people in trouble & have to evacuate there homes & business.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Made it through the storm...the main residence has power and suffered no damage. My turkey hunting lodge 45 miles inland from St Augustine is without power and has running water through the yard. No structural damage. Ernie is doing good but is still without power. He had trees down last I heard from him. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

My brother in law had a bunch of debris in the pool and some fence damage in St Pete. Otherwise all clear. No power at the moment. The way that storm turned it seemed like Miami was under the gun for most of the day.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Hi fellas. Home held up well so I'm thankful for the blessings. Landscape took a beating. Most of south Florida has extensive flora damage. Propane still hasn't run out. My business still has no power. Most folks don't have power. There's a curfew in place. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. No internet no wifi and I'm only able to write this in one spot several miles away.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad you made it through and have a dry place to lay your head at night. Welcome back.


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Good to hear home held up Ernie. Now gotta pray Jose doesn't follow for all Floridians. At least our tornadoes aren't as big. 
I never could understand looting when things are bad. Instead of using their energy to help people, they are stealing. Need removed from gene pool.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Best of luck to you for the clean up. Glad to hear that you are ok.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ernie glad to hear you survived with little damage. Won't be long and you have everything fixed better than the way it was. Keep your head up and Keep On Keepin On.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Water line of about 36" at Ernie's brother in laws.

Also a video from his sons friend on Tavernier Key.
https://youtu.be/y1OkurqTGIQ


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Glad you made it through ok. Now the work begins and hope you get power soon.


----------



## Opening Day (Feb 23, 2015)

Good follow!


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Prayers do work


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ernie glad you & family are safe & hope clean up goes well.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Video from Ernie's house during Irma

https://youtu.be/W2pia4lDus4


----------



## Littlecountry (Jul 14, 2017)

Ernie, I am in Deerfield Beach and I saw a bunch of FPL and Pike trucks headed south. My power came back on today. Hope you get yours soon! It sure is HOT out there.


----------



## Hoythunter1230 (Feb 8, 2014)

Glad to hear you made it through safe Erine.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks boys. Luckily I have a propane generator. FPL says perhaps by the weekend


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Just found this thread Ernie and catching up now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Boarbon said:


> Just found this thread Ernie and catching up now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you do with Irma A?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Well as you all may know it's been a challenging non hunting period since I got back from my caribou trip. I need to finish that last stalk story but right now I'm in the Vancouver airport waiting to be flown out to Whitehorse. I'm beat up. Too many days of work on too little sleep. Reports from the field are promising in that they saw two good bulls squaring off right off the lake I'm being flown into. Snoman asked me yesterday what I was hoping to shoot width wise and I really hadn't given it much thought. I realize sometimes these threads may make it look easy but it's far from it. I'm just one lucky sum***** is all I can attribute it too. I'm going to shoot the best bull I can find which is usually what I target. 
Moose are tough to score but you always know a big one when you see it. Big pointy fronts, wide rack with long paddles but above all else it needs symmetry. My Shiras was an awesome bull but it lacked symmetry so it didn't make either book. I've turned into a bit of a symmetry buff since then lol. Above all the scoring bs tho what I value most in these hunts is the adventure. I'm blessed that I can do this and find comfort in discomfort. That sounds off but it's what keeps me coming back. This is the last great hunt of the calendar year for me. After this it's smooth sailing in the Illinois deer woods with friends. So a few more days of waking up on some distant land with the soil falling through your fingers and wishing for one more good stalk left in me.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Last we left the story of the caribou hunt I had spent the day alone in driving rain and howling wind. A few decent bulls had been seen and two were stalked in close. Now I had been walking towards the camp thinking the day was winding down. I had chosen this instead of getting picked up thinking I had more of a shot if I kept walking. Up ahead I saw the very tops of a dark velvet bull and I froze in mid stride and hit the ground. Took off my pack and bow and crawled to where I could see him. There were 4 bulls, two of them bigger but the dark velvet buck was special. My problem was the only two advantages I had were surprise and the wind. They hadn't seen me yet but they would eventually. The shrubbery was low around them and to make matters worse they were in a bowl. There wouldn't be any sneaking in on them this time. 
It's at these that you either become history or you make history so I crawled back to my gear. Took out the decoy and placed it at the end of my stabilizer and figured my only play was to let them see it and walk at them. The wind was the problem. It was blowing hard at the moment and the decoy acted like a sail. It kept torquing my bow and covering my pins as it twisted on its axis. I took it off and held it in front of me as I stood up. Immediately the bulls got up. One got nervous but the other three actually walked towards me a few yards. Caribou are curious animals. My bull walked to 90 and started feeding nervously as the other fidgety bull kept wanting to run. He wasn't coming anymore and I was next to a half sized rock that helped cover me. I know my skill, I know at these moments that allure of the arrow in flight takes over me and this wouldn't be any different. My bull turned broadside but he was taking advice from his friends who clearly weren't interested in staying. In the moment he turned slightly away from me I knew I had to shoot. Brought back the string but the decoy fell over the sight. Let go, fixed the decoy one last time and went to full draw. Placed the moving pin up on his shoulder to account for wind and released. The bull stopped and in that moment there was no sound, no wind, no rain that could surpass the rush I get from the flight of my arrow. It hit him back but from the moment of impact he was covered with gushing blood. They all ran out of the bowl and over the lip. Immediately the other big bull stopped and looked to a spot I couldn't from my vantage point and I knew it was over. My caribou was dead somewhere and his buddy was waiting for him to get up. 
I say there on my knees and couldn't believe this happened how it did. I'd given this day all I had and at the end I was rewarded. I didn't bother with the blood trail so I walked in the direction of where he'd gone and in minutes I found those same dark tips frozen in time above the brush. A monarch of the North had fallen. The least possible probability had come out in my favor. They say the big bulls account for 4% of the whole herd and here I was with one of them. For the first time on that day I turned the radio on and yelled big bull down, BIG BULL DOWN. Took a while to get Wally to find me but he did and in a while the bull was in the boat. Total miles on that day were almost 11.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Outstanding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

A little delay with the storm but it looks like you weathered it ok. Good luck on this one and be safe.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Maxemus said:


> How did you do with Irma A?


She was a real b!tch but we made it. Still no AC at my home and just got power it at my shop last night so at least we can work again. 

How about your home and business?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow what a rush that had to be.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad every thing is working out for you Ernie & also hope Boarbon fairs well also. Stay safe!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds awesome. Happy for you. Glad you got through the Irma ordeal too.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Good luck on the moose hunt brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

I"m finally catching up on this thread. freaking awesome ernie!

i can't wait to see pics of your moose.


----------



## arrow179 (Dec 1, 2008)

Gotta say you are an excellent storyteller and have some awesome stories to tell! Hope you have another good story to tell after having to deal with Irma but I think we all know you are not a quitter. Good luck!!


----------



## alexramsey (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome trip! good luck!


----------



## LittleJoe (Aug 14, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Who would have anticipated all the twists and turns in this thread when it began?! Good luck with the moose Maxemus!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Stellar, Ern! Just stellar! Congrats my friend!

"Uuuuuuuuoooooommmmmph!!!"

(in case you can't read this it's your moose call practice line)

Next up......


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

Congrats on that moose Ernie. I just caught up with a great thread of yours. 

Well done Sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ernie hoping all is well & waiting for you to get service. Be safe & good luck hunting!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Who would have anticipated all the twists and turns in this thread when it began?! Good luck with the moose Maxemus!!


having read several of his semi live threads in the past, I fully expected some twists and turns:wink: seems like he always has to face some adversity and battle through it, and I think his writing style depicts those adversities well, and really brings them into the story.

good luck out there Maxemus, i'm sure you are settled in and having fun again.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

I wondered of the hurricane had ruined the moose hunt. Happy to hear you are on your feet on the next adventure. Thanks for finishing the big caribou story. Good luck


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Good luck on your moose hunt, buddy!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

ttt, ernie, you still alive?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

He won't be back for a few days yet.


----------



## DrewWilliams (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm hooked. 

Impatiently waiting.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

The Kingfisher Chronicles;

There's a peace and tranquility to this place. Silence like you've never heard it before. Sometimes it's just you, the water, and the trees. Summer didn't want to end this year it seems and so the temps being high and the leaves still holding on for dear life the moose rut that was so anticipated failed to bring down the bulls from their mountain hideouts. Even the Sandhill cranes that usually flew south by the thousands didn't show up until a few days ago. 
In this fragile place where a foot step takes years to disappear the might Yukon Moose make their home amongst the grizzly and the wolf. Forget what you've heard before, these animals are crafty and smart. Undone exclusively by the need to copulate it seems. They've got ears the size of canoes and a nose that resembles a NASA spy satellite in its accuracy. 
TBC...


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I foresee Chapter 2.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ernie_ you are being missed no stories to read for a while, will be glad when you return & safe & sound._


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

One word
AWESOME!!!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ernie where is the Paul Harvey brother?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> Ernie where is the Paul Harvey brother?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's interesting that's for sure. I was just able to log in to AT from Tapatalk for the first time in a while so I plan on finishing the moose story. 

On the deer hunting side I hunted illinois last week and opted not to hunt a buck I hope survives one more year. I could have easily taken him as he was coming through one part of my farm every two days in the afternoon. He's only 4 1/2 so I'm hoping he gets one more year and put on some mass. What do you all think of him?







(neighbor took this pic)








I'm still waiting to see if a buck I passed on last year shows up again. I named him Professor Moriarty. If he shows up soon all my attention will go to him. On a separate note my buddy shot a nice buck on our farm.







I would have preferred this buck made it one more year but the fence pounders probably would have killed him so it might ultimately be a good thing.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Great G3s on the buck you're giving a pass. Looking forward to the moose story.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ernie are you on vacation now? anxiously awaiting moose story.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

kballer1 said:


> Ernie are you on vacation now? anxiously awaiting moose story.


No I've been working a bit more recently. Promise I will get this done soon.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope he makes it,..just getting the chance to be 5 or 6..does so much for a buck.

View attachment 6271817


View attachment 6271819


This buck as a 4yo in 14' exploded out of the 150s into a net Booner the following yr. He fell off from trail cam in Dec of 15', known to survive firearms season. Then his remains were discovered during the 16' firearms season.

The shed is from 2014 rack, deadhead was 2015, found dead in 2016


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

View attachment 6271823



Here is another 4yo, i told myself no in 2011, having spotted another older, bigger, mature target..

I didnt get my chance with him in 2012, or 2013,..
We would finally meet again in 2014. Unfortunately, i came up short and failed, a MS rifle hunter killed him about 1m from my property.

View attachment 6271825


View attachment 6271827


Grossing mid 170s


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Things are starting to heat up in illinois. Oats are coming on strong and the deer are pounding the hell out of them. This tree was shredded on two sides. I suspect I know what buck did it but we will find out soon.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I've got sometime before the deer start showing up so I'm going to give a summary of the moose hunt. 
On day two which would have been day 4 of the original hunt dates the outfitter sent us to explore a remote lake that was 4 hours away by Argo. Many many years ago trails were cut into this wilderness for mineral exploration and it was on one such trail that we found ourselves on that day. We would stop every so often and call. One of these times that we stopped we saw a flash of dark hide run across the trail we had come from and into a burn. Originally both Doc and I thought it was a grizzly so we ran back towards the Argo to get the gun in case it was planning on coming. When we got on top of the Argo to get a better vantage point we realized it was a bull moose instead and it was looking right at us from about 300 yards or so. Doc threw a cow call at him and got a grunt back. After looking him I just wasn't sold on trying to kill him so I asked doc to give call At him again and this is when things started to get interesting. The bull immediately starts heading our way. We discussed it to some extent but ultimately I chose to pass on him. He was a good old bull but I didn't want the hunt to end just yet. Remarkably the bull just wouldn't take no for an answer and kept coming at us even after we waved our hands at him to try to shake him off. He followed us for over 2.5 miles while we were rolling on an Argo. I totally understand how some of you might call BS and I'd probably would too. The things is I took many pictures and it's pretty obvious how it's the same bull in different spots. I even took a selfie one time he had gotten inside of 100 yards. For a while there I thought I would have no option but to shoot him out of self defense but ultimately a second bull lured him away from us and we could continue our hunt. When we got to that far lake we saw a cow and two calfs at the far end of the lake. We called and got a response in a thick spruce stand but after a while the bull just shut down and we had to start heading back. 
Here's a few pics of the bull that followed us;


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow that’s awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great story. Awesome pics. Don't know how you could pass that guy up. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great story & well worth the wait, & some nice pics.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting...the rest of the story.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don’t ever want these stories to end. Thanks Ernie!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Still waiting on the Paul Harvey Ernie.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> Still waiting on the Paul Harvey Ernie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sorry Kev you’re right. 

Last time I wrote we had ventured to the remote lake on the Argo. On our return back when we got into radio range we heard about a big bull that was seen on the shore just east of camp. Unfortunately we were too far to make it there with any daylight left so we hoped the bull would be in the area come morning. Dave had called him from the beach in front of camp and it was on that beach the following morning that we found the bulls tracks as he came sometime in the middle of the night to within sight of the anchored boats. The bull simply waded into the lake and swam across in search of a hot cow. 

The rest of the days we stayed hunting near the lake. One day another big bull was spotted but by the time we got to where it was seen it just vanished. It’s hard to explain how such a large animal can appear or disappear from or into thin air but it’s just the way it is. Young bulls and cows were seen now and then but the big ones either didn’t want to play or were in the thick stuff and content to stay there. I’d say that we heard bulls most days and every single time they responded to our calls they always seemed to be downwind of us. 

The inevitable question of “do I take any legal bull” started being asked and for a moment I contemplated just what I should do. Part of me wants to continue the quest for 29 as expeditiously as I can knowing that 15,10 even 5 years from now even I won’t much care how big a bull I killed here but the stubborn, poetic, idiotic part of me that wants to only kill monsters and write epic stories of their demise keeps getting in my way. I don’t know who is in control of my soul but he is a picky sum***** that I can tell you. 

The original departure day came and went. I decided to stay two more days and come out when Doc was supposed to leave. I had no plane ticket back so I was flexible but by now I had been gone from home on three hunts and I had the Illinois opener coming up soon. The night before the beaver was set to come for us we spoke about one last boat trip The coming morning. We joked about it being the bottom of the 12th inning and in truth what a story it would have been. When morning came we awoke to a perfect moose hunting day. The type of morning that had eluded us the entire trip. Fog lingered above the water, a faint eastern chill cooled us as we trolled westward along the lake. Doc heard a faint grunt from south but like most stalks the wind would be iffy and he shut down right away. After a while we got back in the boat and kept going west. We hadn’t gone a quarter of a mile when we looked back and saw the bull crossing the lake behind us. The odds were good that he’d just hug the edge and walk right into our laps so we beached the boat and headed towards the bull. Instead of coming to us he headed into the thick stuff and proceeded to go around us to get our wind. I could see the tips of his antlers once inside of 40 yards but he kept angling around us. His grunts grew more and more impatient and in a flash he was in the edge of the lake and had our wind again. It was now or never. There would be no other way so I moved into the mucky waters edge and plunked myself as low as possible to clear a horizontal branch that obscured my sight picture. Everything was perfect until it wasn’t. As that arrow made its way to the bull it whacked the very branch that I was trying to avoid in the first place and sailed harmlessly into the water. That’s how things end sometimes in real life and you have to embrace these moments. Absolutely no regrets on my end. I’m eternally grateful for the opportunities I’ve been given and look forward to next year when I get to match wits with these swamp donkeys yet again. 

Now my attention turns towards Whitetails at the family farm. Haven’t been out much but things are starting to improve. Hopefully I can cross paths in November with a monster buck and bring you guys along on that hunt. Till then...


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

What a story, Ern!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

What a great story, brother! Can't get them all and hopefully there will be one more opportunity. Good luck this fall for whitetail!


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow your stories are awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Best of luck and be safe!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Even with the hurricane, ya still managed to put together a great season and its just getting started. Ernie... You da man!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind replies gentlemen. Here’s a few pics to go with the story.









Two sheds from consecutive years found within a short distance of each other. 

















Northern lights 








The last morning bull came out on the edge of the lake a few yards away from the boat. You can clearly see the branch I hit. Forgot to mention the shot was at 69 yards. 








Here’s a grainy pic Doc managed to take of the bull crossing the lake. 







this is how they have to winterize the cabins to minimize grizzly issues and even then they still manage to get in most years


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here’s another bull that we passed. Notice he’s working on growing a drop tine.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome Ernie! Need to get you to look over some of my stuff sometime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for posting everything Ernie, I enjoyed it very much. Keep us posted on your whitetail hunts.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

yes the way your trip ended is hunting & that is why we keep doing it. Good luck white tail hunting in Il.


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Enjoyed following along. Good luck with your white tails

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

These are some of the mountain caribou and Yukon moose killed this year by YBGO’s clients. They have the largest concession in the entire Yukon Territory with incredible trophy potential.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a lot of bone. Must have been a great trip, :yo:Ernie!


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Great story and awesome pics Max! I really like the grizzly proofing, the boards with nails sticking up:mg:


----------

